# Repro Interior stuff



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am not sure if metioning names is OK, BUT, who's interior reupholstery products are the best.....Legendary or PUI.....or does someone know of another company,...or have an old Grandma that sews.... Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

All the guys I talk with highly recommend legendary, I purchased an interior kit from OPG and I am satisfied with the quality of the seat covers and panels. I don't know anything about PUI.

I picked up my seat springs from the acid dip shop yesterday and hope to have the seats completed in a week or two. I'll post pictures when they are done.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought covers from Year one, they look sweet.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas...i am hearing Legendary is the best....Would like to see those pics!:cheers


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I replaced the interior in my son's 69 chevelle with parts from OPG and was satisfied. Its been my experience that they all pretty much have similar if not the same products. I just bought a bunch of stuff for my 70 GTO from Ames and everything looks good. My new dash cap came from OPG and it looks pretty good. In fact, a lot of the places tell you right in thier catalog or online what the quality of the part is.

I think the best thing to do no matter who you use, is to ask questions. If the sales person doesn't know, ask for someone else.





Eric Animal said:


> I am not sure if metioning names is OK, BUT, who's interior reupholstery products are the best.....Legendary or PUI.....or does someone know of another company,...or have an old Grandma that sews.... Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Would like to see those pics!:cheers


I've uploaded the seat pictures to *my gallery*, I would suggest legendary. Mine look ok but the material that is hog-ringed to the frame is not long enough. I don't have a consistent depth in the crease from top to bottom on the bucket backs.

After you click on the thumbnail, click on the next picture for a close up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought an interior kit for my '67 from Year One in 1993. The interior still looks great and has held up. It is undetecable from an O.E.M interior. With so much competition now, though, I'd bet it would be hard to go wrong with any vendor. I've bought stuff from AMES, too, and it was excellent as well. Good luck, and have fun.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

there`s a pic of my interior in my photos under my nick too.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well my partner is a PUI interior dealer i recommend them i have used legendary and PUI i like them both.I can put you in touch with my partner if you want to order he also redoes seats strips them down and glass beads frames and paints them then does recover at a fair price .I am in PA if interested send me a email at 

[email protected]


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Showgoat, I will keep the address in case things go that far..


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Legendary Auto Interiors not only has the most origianl looking, highest quality interiors available but, they come with a Lifetime Warranty for as long as you own your car!


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks fellas! Showgoat, I will keep the address in case things go that far..


Eric, please know that if you get your interior from Legendary, you are getting the highest quality parts available with a "Legendary" Limited Lifetime Warranty. Thanks. Eric @ Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, I've heard that Legendary has the best stuff. I definately need a parchment headliner, and a package shelf cover...and a trunk seperator.....will order soon. Eric


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank a bunch!!
Eric @ Legendary Auto Interiors


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A link to legendary would be nice.


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> A link to legendary would be nice.


Legendary Auto Interiors


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lail1985 said:


> Legendary Auto Interiors


Thanks. You should make that link you signature.


----------

